# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Are WILDS more reliable than DILDS?

## NakedAlbino

Are WILDS more reliable than DILDS?  If you do each method correctly is 1 more likely to work than the other?

----------


## Raspberry

They're both very successful methods, and I think it really depends on what you prefer. Some people focus on DILD because once mastered it's a good way to get lucid almost every time you dream. Some people like to focus on WILD because once mastered it's a sure fire way to get lucid, but it depends how often you do it, when your REM times are etc.

I say you strike a balance between the two, then you can WILD when you want, and the times you don't you can at least recognise you're dreaming.

----------


## NakedAlbino

I have tried days when I DILD and it did not work so I am moving on to WILD

----------


## jmanjohn

Dild's are probably less reliable in a way, but thats only because u have to recognize that it is a dream while dreaming. WILDing however is unreliable if you aren't good with them. If you've practiced WILDing alot and can go into a dream almost every time u use the method, then they would be more reliable. Since you've posted this in the newbie zone, i'm guessing ur not too experienced with lucid dreaming. So i'd say to mainly stick with DILD's for now, but try out wilding to see if you like how it works.

----------


## Erii

~moved to WILD~





> I have tried days when I DILD and it did not work so I am moving on to WILD



how long have you tried? WILDs are much more difficult. Especially for beginners.
Stick to DILDs for now. You have to MILD, and try to DILD for it to work, it won't just work, WILDs are hard to do, that's just how it is...once you become a master is when they are reliable.
keep trying  :smiley:

----------


## Drax

I thought people attempted WILDs due to their vividness not just the level of lucidity  ::?:  At-least thats why I am  :Cheeky:

----------


## rynkrt3

Once a person is good at DILD's they can have a bunch of them, one example is kingyoshi, he has like 4-5 DILD's a week BUT, hes also good at WILDing, so when the time is right he does a WILD.

WILD's are hard yes but, it's like learning a new skill such as riding a bike.  Once you have it down pat, you never lose it.  Ever heard of a guy getting training wheels because he forgot how to ride a bike?  I personally have never had a WILD but I'm practicing.  The WILD method appeals to me more because, once you got it, you got it and any time you try you can have a lucid with it, the clarity and stability of WILDs is said to be much much better than any other method, they also last longer.

DILD - Can be more reliable once a person gets a good method for them, BUT they have to keep trying to attain DILDs, you have to do it every day, once you stop doing for example ADA or reality checks, then your DILD count goes down.

WILD - Hard to master, but in my opinion its worth the time to get good at them, once you got it, you got it.  For example, you have a hard day at school or work, you come home sleepy and worn out, the opportunity has presented itself for a WILD, and if your good at them, then you have a lucid.

WILD is hard at first but has more control.
DILD is easier but you never know if your efforts will pay off that night or not.

As nerdy as this may sound, Ill say it anyway.  Once I have mastered the art of WILDing, I feel as if I have a magic ability to enter the dream world any time I choose.

----------


## andante

IMO, yes WILDs are much more reliable then DILDs, and more easy to master, because for me to be a master in DILDs i have to have at least LD 1 in 2 dream or something like that. But to have your first LDs (1-30) i would just recommend to stick with DILDs then move to WILDs.

----------


## Naiya

I think it depends on the individual. For some, WILDs are more reliable, and for other, DILDs.

Personally, after I'd mastered both, my DILD count was still 10x that of my WILDs. This is because once I'd mastered MILD (form of DILD), I had the potential to be lucid in every dream every night, depending on how motivated I was. But with WILD, I needed to lose more sleep to attempt it, so realistically it was best to WILD on days I didn't have to get up early, so mostly weekends. So typically I would have one WILD on a given night, but 3 DILDs. Of course, it is possible to chain WILDs, so that has to be taken into account too. But again, it's easier to chain WILDs in the late morning on a day when I can just relax in bed and know I don't need to be up anytime soon. 

In my experience, MILD is generally more reliable than WILD. Even though I can WILD, sometimes it just plain won't work and there isn't any obvious reason for it. So if I'm really determined, it might take me a few tries in a given morning to WILD. But if I'm not lazy and I MILD, I will have a lucid dream probably 95% of the time. 

In either case, you'll need to give it more than a few days to learn. DILD can take weeks before you see any good results, and you MUST be consistent in your practice. It's easier to get lucky and WILD early on, but WILD is still hard to master. Just be patient with it, and your efforts will pay off.  :smiley:

----------


## willeex

People should stop saying that a method is more difficult than the other one.
It'll corrupt your thoughts.
It depends on what you really think is easier.

Indeed most of the people can master DILD easier then WILD (Majority of 'em)
But that doesn't mean you can't WILD easier than DILD or MILD.

For example: How can a little child have Lucid dreams often?
Not all children but some children like myself had A LOT of LD's as a child.
And I didn't even hear about Lucid dreaming until I was 15.

Childrens thoughts aren't corrupt, you keep questioning the law of physics, then later to learn (It's not possible), even though everything is possible.

Try all the methods and I'm sure you'll find your favorite one.
People can't tell what's the best choice for you.


Rest: Pretty much was Naiya said =)

----------


## Yosma

> I thought people attempted WILDs due to their vividness not just the level of lucidity  At-least thats why I am



I believe they can have the same vividness. People attempt WILDs because when they become really good they can have lucid dreams on command.

----------


## Empedocles

I always find dream characters in WILDs to be much dumber than those in DILDs. Those in my DILDs actually seem as if they have thoughts of their own.

----------


## Naiya

> I believe they can have the same vividness. People attempt WILDs because when they become really good they can have lucid dreams on command.



Personally, I've had DILDs that were more vivid than WILDs. So I think it doesn't matter--you can get vividness and realism either way.

----------


## rynkrt3

The main reason I'm starting to practice WILD's regularly is because no matter what I do, I can't have DILD's.

----------


## intheworldofnim

> I always find dream characters in WILDs to be much dumber than those in DILDs. Those in my DILDs actually seem as if they have thoughts of their own.




I think part of the reason for that is, in wilds, you are more of yourself in them so the subconscious is more subdued while in DILDs  your subconscious is still at play. this is part of the reason why DILDs tend to have lower lucidity levels than WILDs.

----------


## intheworldofnim

> The main reason I'm starting to practice WILD's regularly is because no matter what I do, I can't have DILD's.



same with me, DILDs are random while WILDS are controled. the only thin I really need to work on is falling asleep but most of my lucid dreams were WILDS. I only had 4 DILDS one being a nightmare induced lucid dream. My third lucid dream and the 4 after that were all WILDS and I never even had to use an alarm clock but going back to sleep can be a pain, I failed a recent WILD attempt because I couldn't stop itching.

----------


## cmind

Sorry to not jump on the "everyone is different" bandwagon, but any rational analysis will conclude that WILD is much more reliable, AND easier if you don't use crappy guides like jeff777. Not only that, WILD doesn't take up time in your waking life with "reality checks" and such. Plus, do you really want to be questioning your reality all day long? Is that healthy guys?

----------


## Tucane

What above guy said.

I have to add the following; for people that trust their dream awareness more than their waking one, DILD's should be more reliable. That on the other hand would seemingly create a new set of problems.

Greetings, Tucane

Forgot to mention that above doesn't apply to healthier ways of achieving DILDs, such as knowing you'll become lucid.

----------


## intheworldofnim

> Sorry to not jump on the "everyone is different" bandwagon, but any rational analysis will conclude that WILD is much more reliable, AND easier if you don't use crappy guides like jeff777. Not only that, WILD doesn't take up time in your waking life with "reality checks" and such. Plus, do you really want to be questioning your reality all day long? Is that healthy guys?



lol why do you say jeff777s guide is crappy?

----------


## cmind

> lol why do you say jeff777s guide is crappy?



Because it contains numerous bits of incorrect information that literally make it almost impossible to learn WILD if you follow it blindly.

----------


## CJC

cmind please link a quality WILD guide. thanks

----------


## kurlie

Check his sig

----------


## Dylan Tinning

> I always find dream characters in WILDs to be much dumber than those in DILDs. Those in my DILDs actually seem as if they have thoughts of their own.



Interesting....

----------


## intheworldofnim

> Because it contains numerous bits of incorrect information that literally make it almost impossible to learn WILD if you follow it blindly.



like his chaos theory?

----------


## Kaenthem

i dunno why people say they master WILD because they can enter a lucid dream any time they want,it's the same with DILD,awareness based DILD atleast,i've heared of people who mastered DILD and now they are like natural lucid dreamers,not only that they can lucid dream at will,but every and each one of their dreams is lucid,so i think it's just a personal choice.

----------


## cmind

> i dunno why people say they master WILD because they can enter a lucid dream any time they want,it's the same with DILD,awareness based DILD atleast,i've heared of people who mastered DILD and now they are like natural lucid dreamers,not only that they can lucid dream at will,but every and each one of their dreams is lucid,so i think it's just a personal choice.



People who say every dream is lucid are either lying or severely misunderstand the meaning of lucidity.

----------


## Kaenthem

and why is that,why would they lie,and i assure you,they do know the meaning of lucidity

----------


## dms111

> and why is that,why would they lie,and i assure you,they do know the meaning of lucidity



It's possible they are so focused on their lucid dreams that they're unable to remember the non lucids they also have.

----------


## cmind

> and why is that,why would they lie,and i assure you,they do know the meaning of lucidity



I don't know what weird reasons people would have to lie, but I do know that every dream becoming a DILD is impossible. But like I said, some people clearly do mistake _vividness_ or strong _recall_ for lucidity. I think those people are the ones claiming every dream is lucid.

----------


## Kaenthem

oh god,why would a person get into the trouble of writing tow entire DJ,and all of that DJ is a lie,and i already told you,they know what a lucid dream is,they've written guides and such,some of them are a forum creator who started lucid dreaming since 1997

----------


## intheworldofnim

> oh god,why would a person get into the trouble of writing tow entire DJ,and all of that DJ is a lie,and i already told you,they know what a lucid dream is,they've written guides and such,some of them are a forum creator who started lucid dreaming since 1997



I don't think you understand what they are saying

----------


## cmind

> oh god,why would a person get into the trouble of writing tow entire DJ,and all of that DJ is a lie,and i already told you,they know what a lucid dream is,they've written guides and such,some of them are a forum creator who started lucid dreaming since 1997



You totally missed what I was talking about. I'm not saying DILDs aren't real...go back and reread what I said. I'm saying that every single dream being lucid is clearly impossible and people who claim that are stupid/lying.

----------


## Kaenthem

> You totally missed what I was talking about. I'm not saying DILDs aren't real...go back and reread what I said. I'm saying that every single dream being lucid is clearly impossible and people who claim that are stupid/lying.



 why is it impossible,give me one logical reason

----------


## cmind

> why is it impossible,give me one logical reason



The burden of proof is on you.

----------


## MasterMind

WILD is the one I would choose because you need to be aware of yourself as you WILD and usually that awareness comes over to my normal dreams after a WILD attempt so I increase my chance of having a DILD as well. So it's very hard for me to decide because doing the procedure of WILD increase my dreaming awareness to DILD, but if I only focus on DILDing and fall asleep I am not as aware as if I had done a WILD. 

So WILD is the best because it gives me a DILD. xD

Ps. I understand what cmin means. I have had dreams where I was dreaming I was lucid that I today would call a non-lucid dream but that I 3 years ago would call a lucid dream. Lucid is a too vague term to use for something like awareness which is why I use Reece Jones "Layers of Lucidity" in my DJ to make it more clear for my readers how aware I actually was. It should actually be called "Layers of Awareness" or "Levels of awareness" because that's what it is.

What I would define as a fully aware dream today is Layer 4 (Major)  Full control. Unity. All dream characters aware. Stable and vivid.

And I haven't experienced a single dream like that but only Layer 4 (Minor) You are in full control of the dream but the Dream Characters are not aware that it is a dream.

But lucid simply means that you know you are dreaming so it's a bad term to use to describe awareness. Which is what I think cmin is trying to say.

----------


## cmind

> But lucid simply means that you know you are dreaming so it's a bad term to use to describe awareness. Which is what I think cmin is trying to say.



I think you're making it too complicated. All I'm saying is that it's impossible for a person to be lucid (to know that he/she is dreaming) in all 5-7 dreams per night, every night. It's absurd that anyone could believe this. Even experienced lucid dreamers don't even _remember_ half the dreams they have, let alone become lucid.

----------


## MasterMind

Well cmind I don't think there are people who are lucid in every REM period either, first of all it's super hard to define and know/ remember which one that is every REM period unless you wake up after each one.
But I have woke up after many REM periods, for example once I had one lucid dream and then I woke up and looked at my clock and saw that it was the first REM period.

But I think I have to disagree with you with the remembering part, because if you are aware enough it's easier to remember so if you become very aware in a dream your dream recall doesn't need to be topnotch. Imagine that non-aware dreaming is like being really drunk and that lucid dreaming is like being sober, then you see the awareness and memory ability clearer.

However dream recall is important to learn to become that aware but not essential for being *aware*.





> Even experienced lucid dreamers don't even _remember_ half the dreams they have, let alone become lucid.



 I am a 4 years experienced dreamer + my childhood and what I recalll in my Dream Journal is either a lucid dream or just one full REM period which on paper looks like 5 dreams. So I see what you mean now I first thouhgt you were arguing the possibility of lucidity at all, because that's what I used to talk with one of my friends about. So I agree with you, if it's even possible to be lucid in all the dreams through the night one would have to write a 200+ paged book to retell it all. The only one I have seen do that is Lewis Caroll (Charles Lutwidge Dogson) author of Alice in Wonderland  <---- That was a joke. ^-^

----------


## cmind

> I am a 4 years experienced dreamer + my childhood and what I recalll in my Dream Journal is either a lucid dream or just one full REM period which on paper looks like 5 dreams. So I see what you mean now I first thouhgt you were arguing the possibility of lucidity at all, because that's what I used to talk with one of my friends about. So I agree with you, if it's even possible to be lucid in all the dreams through the night one would have to write a 200+ paged book to retell it all. The only one I have seen do that is Lewis Caroll (Charles Lutwidge Dogson) author of Alice in Wonderland  <---- That was a joke. ^-^



I think you're exactly right. What we experience as several smaller dreams is probably all just from the last 1 or 2 REM periods before waking. I highly doubt anyone can remember (on a regular basis) the very first dream of a night. And there's also physiological reasons why this would be very difficult.

----------


## dutchraptor

I think both are equally reliable, however Wild variants usually lead to clearer dreams and you can decide when to do them. In the end it doesn't matter when you lucid dream if whatever method you use gets you the results.

----------

